# Web Development > JSP Display data in the form of table in Struts

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by visitor archana* 

Hi, I want to display the data that i got from the database in the view in the form of a table in struts How should we do can i have an example code for that

----------


## vinotha

hi,

anyway u r going to display the results in the JSP page right.
in the JSP as usual u can create Tables, using  tag






  Reply With Quote













07-04-2007


#3






deeptiagrawal



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			



				Private Message
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Jun 2007
Answers 20








					Re: Display data in the form of table in Struts
				






> *Question asked by visitor archana* 
> 
> Hi, I want to display the data that i got from the database in the view in the form of a table in struts How should we do can i have an example code for that



Hi,

 You will display the data in a jsp so you can use  tag to display ur data in a tabular form in a jsp.












  Reply With Quote














10-15-2008


#4






aswin504



				View Profile
			



				View Forum Posts
			



				Private Message
			






				Junior Member
			





Join Date Oct 2008
Answers 1







					Re: Display data in the form of table in Struts
				



							Instead of , ,  tags better use  tag 
Eg:








  Reply With Quote



















«
Previous Thread
			|
			Next Thread
»







				Posting Permissions
			



You may not post new threads
You may not post replies
You may not post attachments
You may not edit your posts
 



BB code is On
Smilies are On
[IMG] code is On
[VIDEO] code is On
HTML code is On


Forum Rules












About us
		Applying for a job can be a stressful and frustrating experience, especially for someone who has never done it before. Considering that you are competing for the position with a at least a dozen other applicants, it is imperative that you thoroughly prepare for the job interview, in order to stand a good chance of getting hired. That's where GeekInterview can help.
				

GeekInterview

GeekInterview
Learning Center
Online Quiz
Interview Questions
Interview Coaching
Interview eBook





Interact














Contact Us  |  
Geeks Discussions  |  
Archive  |  
Privacy Statement  |  
Top





All times are GMT -4. The time now is 01:44 PM.


	Powered by vBulletin™






	Search Engine Optimisation provided by 
			DragonByte SEO v2.0.37 (Lite) - 
			vBulletin Mods & Addons Copyright © 2023 DragonByte Technologies Ltd.Copyright © 2014 GeekInterview.com. All Rights Reserved

----------


## deeptiagrawal

> > *Question asked by visitor archana* 
> > 
> > Hi, I want to display the data that i got from the database in the view in the form of a table in struts How should we do can i have an example code for that



Hi,

 You will display the data in a jsp so you can use  tag to display ur data in a tabular form in a jsp.

----------


## aswin504

Instead of , ,  tags better use  tag 
Eg:








  Reply With Quote



















«
Previous Thread
			|
			Next Thread
»







				Posting Permissions
			



You may not post new threads
You may not post replies
You may not post attachments
You may not edit your posts
 



BB code is On
Smilies are On
[IMG] code is On
[VIDEO] code is On
HTML code is On


Forum Rules












About us
		Applying for a job can be a stressful and frustrating experience, especially for someone who has never done it before. Considering that you are competing for the position with a at least a dozen other applicants, it is imperative that you thoroughly prepare for the job interview, in order to stand a good chance of getting hired. That's where GeekInterview can help.
				

GeekInterview

GeekInterview
Learning Center
Online Quiz
Interview Questions
Interview Coaching
Interview eBook





Interact














Contact Us  |  
Geeks Discussions  |  
Archive  |  
Privacy Statement  |  
Top





All times are GMT -4. The time now is 01:44 PM.


	Powered by vBulletin™






	Search Engine Optimisation provided by 
			DragonByte SEO v2.0.37 (Lite) - 
			vBulletin Mods & Addons Copyright © 2023 DragonByte Technologies Ltd.Copyright © 2014 GeekInterview.com. All Rights Reserved

----------

